# Interesting Schwinn BF Goodrich ad



## rustjunkie (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks to Spoker for sending a (early?) post-WWII catalog. 
Found this interesting:










Was this light produced?
Yes this is a drawing, but it's drastically different from the actual lights I've seen. 
Seems odd that the artist would draw something so different from a part or photograph.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2015)

I would be interested to know what the date of this ad is and to see a corresponding model chart. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 2, 2015)

Looks like it's dated 8-1-50. I'll get some more scans asap


----------



## spoker (Jul 4, 2015)

i think i may have seen thatcarier and tail light on an early phantom


----------



## jkent (Jul 4, 2015)

High / Low fore brake would be prewar wouldn't it?
JKent


----------



## spoker (Jul 5, 2015)

catalog was fore 1950,latter brake pics prolly werent avail yet,catalogs are made before the release date


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 5, 2015)

another example that schwinn did weird schtuff......


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 5, 2015)

*Prewar artwork in postwar catalog!*



rustjunkie said:


> thanks to spoker for sending a (early?) post-wwii catalog.
> Found this interesting:
> 
> 
> ...




very interesting! 
The high low drum brake could be a leftover from prewar artwork
as well as the locking fork cut which shows cycle lock bolt projecting
directly into head tube without the locking bearing cut!

The carrier brake light artwork may also be a proposed design from 
prewar likewise about 1941, that were never produced that way.

The earliest ad i have seen was of a photo ad with the current design 
showing up on the b 6 from about 1948, with the brake light housing
painted the same color as the bike. I have a copy of the photo ad, but
it is to large to post on this site.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm with Wes on this... especially the tail light crude drawing.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 5, 2015)

jkent said:


> High / Low fore brake would be prewar wouldn't it?
> JKent



Newb question, when you say high/low, you are referring to the flange, right? My 49 B6 with the fore brake has the large flange on the non drum side. Still learning terminology. Thanks Joe.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 5, 2015)

56 Vette said:


> Newb question, when you say high/low, you are referring to the flange, right? My 49 B6 with the fore brake has the large flange on the non drum side. Still learning terminology. Thanks Joe.



Yeah


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 15, 2015)

This catalog also shows a pre-WWII Cycle-Truck, so evidently they were using recycled artwork:


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 15, 2015)

All the catalog pages here, post #24, thanks spoker  :

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...iscussion-Thread&p=472711&posted=1#post472711


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 15, 2015)

^^Thanks for posting that link!^^ lots of great info there, and thank you spoker for making it available to us.


----------

